# Indoor range at HAHA very soon.



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

HAHA archery members have been working feverishly on the new indoor range.And i have to say it is going to be great.It is very close to opening.The progress is nothing short of amazing and the results,impressive.I'm proud to say i am a member of such an awesome club with such great members.Good work everyone.It will sure be nice not to have to worry about the weather when we want to shoot or even socialize.Hopefully everyone will realize the benefits this facility will bring.Stop by and have a look at all the hard work going on.


----------



## GrimsbyAl (Feb 11, 2013)

Will this range be open to the public?


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

The range is part of Hamilton Angling and Hunting Assoctiation.For regular use, club membership is needed.A membership allows you access any time.Check out the website it has lots of info on it.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wait to start shooting here. I must say it will be a great indoor range.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Always good to hear of new indoor facilities being built.
Post up some pics when finished. 
What kind of target butts?


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Target butt's are going to be made by the members.With materials we have on site.We are trying keep the cost down as the project has taken a lot to get to this point.As funds permit improvements will be made.Our club has some very seasoned Archers and I'm confident they will do everything it takes to make an excellent range.


----------



## GrimsbyAl (Feb 11, 2013)

So NO this is not open to the public. I have heard there is a waiting list for memberships, is there any truth to this?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

There is currently no waiting list for archery memberships.


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Any pictures of the new facility? not sure I will ever make it there but would love to see what you guys have going on!


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

There are a couple pic's on the HAHA sight.


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Cool, will check it out. Was at your clubs last 3d shoot so know you guys are first class!


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks:I was a member for4 or 5 years back in the 90's and am back again.The club is still excellent and the members are awesome,friendly and willing to help anyone.I rejoined out of the blue not knowing anyone and the guys made me feel at home right away.What impresses me most is the drive to make it an exceptional club.I'm certain in the future it will be one of the top clubs in the area.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

We hope the range will become a focal point for archers of all levels. Lessons, tournaments, fun nights and even Bi-Athalon tournaments (20 x 3D + 300rd) are all being looked at by the members.


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bigjono said:


> We hope the range will become a focal point for archers of all levels. Lessons, tournaments, fun nights and even Bi-Athalon tournaments (20 x 3D + 300rd) are all being looked at by the members.


Thanks Jono:As i am just a relatively new member i don't know all what is planned for the future.This sounds awesome.I hope these things interest people enough to draw them in to the membership.I was happy about our new range and wanted to get the word out there.It's going to be great.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A couple of pics from today. It's still on target to be open Jan 1st


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lookin good. Is there any talk of opening it to the public as a pay per use type of thing in the future?


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

roughneck1 said:


> Lookin good. Is there any talk of opening it to the public as a pay per use type of thing in the future?


Sundays nonmembers can come and for a small fee can shoot and check out the practice range and the 3D course or when open, the indoor facility.This gives people a chance to see what we have to offer as a club.Come and see us we have a great club, i'm sure most will agree.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mamba1 said:


> Sundays nonmembers can come and for a small fee can shoot and check out the practice range and the 3D course or when open, the indoor facility.This gives people a chance to see what we have to offer as a club.Come and see us we have a great club, i'm sure most will agree.


I've shot the 3D shoots there for the past few years. It is a very nice club. Big improvements in a few short years. I'll be sure to check out the new range shortly.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

How high are those ceilings?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

roughneck1 said:


> I've shot the 3D shoots there for the past few years. It is a very nice club. Big improvements in a few short years. I'll be sure to check out the new range shortly.


You're always welcome bud


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Durhampro said:


> How high are those ceilings?


The walls are over 8 feet and 9+ in the centre.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Looks great! Awesome job HAHA!


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like the lighting will be great in there. Should be a great set up! Good work.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

How is the club coming along? Is it still on pace to open in January?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It looks like it will open on time yes. We are talking to Warthog to see if we can get one of their target walls installed in mid Jan as well.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

The range is Coming along beautifully When we get the target wall set up it will be awesome ,it will take haha to a new level and add another dimention to our sport for our members.Also allow us to promote archery to some new people.I have to say thank you to everyone involved in this project and to everyone working to make it happen.Great job.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Range is now up and running. We still have the temporary target wall until the new one arrives but it's doing a great job so far


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

I will be there a bunch when my new bow finally gets here, currently "bowless...... :mg:"


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

leva0056 said:


> I will be there a bunch when my new bow finally gets here, currently "bowless...... :mg:"


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lmao exactly how I feel!


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Man that range pic reminds me SO much of Bob's... except it's missing the sloping floor. Next month it's a year since he left.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

Hope something like this in gta area.. Like markham or north york..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Warthog target wall is now in, range is fully up and running so come and shoot with us.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lookin real good


----------

